# Better print last night



## gsgary (Nov 11, 2014)

I chose the wrong negative the other night i think it came out much better


----------



## waday (Nov 11, 2014)

I really like this


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice shot of the Arch-man!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 11, 2014)

waday said:


> I really like this


Cheers mate


----------



## gsgary (Nov 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Nice shot of the Arch-man!


Thanks I'm quite pleased with this print had to do some burning, working in the dark room beats sitting at a computer


----------



## timor (Nov 11, 2014)

I like this angle of view. This dog now is displaying an ocean of patience with you. How many more frames did you shoot ?
Other question: what format is this print and how many percent of the area of the negative is it ? 
This frame doesn't show any edge light fall off, so I guess is not the enlarger but just natural light configuration in the other negative frame.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 12, 2014)

timor said:


> I like this angle of view. This dog now is displaying an ocean of patience with you. How many more frames did you shoot ?
> Other question: what format is this print and how many percent of the area of the negative is it ?
> This frame doesn't show any edge light fall off, so I guess is not the enlarger but just natural light configuration in the other negative frame.


This is shot 35mm on a 10x8 with as much of the frame left on as possible it was shot a while back when I first got my Voigtlander 50f1.5 asph, shot at F1.5


----------



## annamaria (Nov 12, 2014)

Really like this. The angle and the expression.


----------

